# Problema con el Wincircuit



## mecatronico88 (Mar 15, 2007)

Hola, tengo una duda,  alguien podria decirme el nombre de algun software para el diseño de PCB, tengo el wincircuit pero no puedo hacer impresiones del diseño ya que es una demo, si alguien pudiese pasarme el link para la descarga

Muchas gracias


----------



## JV (Mar 15, 2007)

Hola mecatronica88, prueba con el ExpressPCB, es bastante simple de utilizar:

http://www.expresspcb.com/ExpressPCBHtm/Download.htm

Saludos..


----------

